# What Speed for a 1/2" round Over Bit



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello to all, 

Is this considered a big or small bit? 

I'm not sure due too my lack of experience, so I'm not sure what speed setting to use on my Skil Variable speed router. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mack


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a suggestion.

Router Bit Diameter Maximum Speed
Up to 1" 22,000 - 24,000 rpm
1" to 2" 18,000 - 22,000 rpm
2" to 2-1/2" 12,000 - 16,000 rpm
2-1/2" to 3-1/2" 8,000 - 12,000 rpm


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

jlord said:


> Here's a suggestion.
> 
> Router Bit Diameter Maximum Speed
> Up to 1" 22,000 - 24,000 rpm
> ...


thanks jlord for your help.

Mack.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mack 

Just one more that you print out and tack it to wall by your router station. 

=======


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Perfect, thanks Bob J.

Mack


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mack
> 
> Just one more that you print out and tack it to wall by your router station.
> 
> =======


I just found this little blurb on MLCS. First time I've seen anything on cutter LENGTH:

_"Please note that for router bits with a carbide height greater than 1-1/2", the bits should be run at 16,000 RPM or less, and the cut should be made in several passes. To reduce Router speed, use a variable speed router or a Speed Control device."_


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

That would screw around with the router-as-a-jointer gig on my 2x4s. Not the speed, the several passess thing.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

crquack said:


> That would screw around with the router-as-a-jointer gig on my 2x4s. Not the speed, the several passess thing.


When I'm using it for a jointer I'm only taking about 45 thou. I use a piece of 20 ga aluminum as a shim on the outfeed. It's already pretty well cut to size. Usually just takes one pass.


----------

